# MOre Kerry Uh exaggeration



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

John Kerry has stepped in it again. Remember Christmas in Cambodia? The ribbons and the medals? The Kennedy conversation with de Gaulle I just told you about? Well now we have another classic from Kerry, but this time we have witnesses. Since you won't hear much about this from the mainstream media, I'll regale you with the latest whopper from Kerry.

In the second presidential debate, Senator Kerry said about Iraq: "This president hasn't listened. I went to meet with the members of the Security Council in the week before we voted. *I went to New York. I talked to all of them, to find out how serious they were about really holding Saddam Hussein accountable."* Boy, that Kerry is really on the case...going to the UN and all. But wait!

*John Kerry never went to the United Nations in the week before he voted *to give President Bush the authority to invade Iraq. In fact, an investigation by the Washington Times reveals that *of the 5 ambassadors on the Security Council in 2002, four said they have never met Kerry * On top of that, a couple say they remember the time well, and would have remembered meeting Kerry. In other words, he lied. John Kerry made it up. *Once again, the compulsive liar has lied again to try and impress the voters. *

You have to ask yourself...what would have happened had President Bush claimed to have met with people at the U.N. when he really didn't? We'd never hear the end of it...including from Kerry. The media would be all over that in a heartbeat.

As it stands now, the pro-Kerry minions in the leftist media let this one pass right on by. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bob your candidate is guilty of fibs as well, quite a few I might add.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

this is a lie not a fib


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I wanted to keep this civil, your poster boy lies about nearly everything. Iraq is tied to al-queda, yep whatever you say.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes, no matter what you hear from the media Iraq is tied to Al Qaida. Do you realize that over 3000 members of Al Qaida have been arrested or killed in the last two years in over 120 countries, and the idea that Al Qaida was not in Iraq is defies logic. 
Al Qaida was well established and probably still has cells in the US among many other places. Drawing them into the battle for Iraq has kept them from doing stuff here, so far, but anything could happen. The very freedoms we cherish make us vulnerable. 
My hope is that if Bush wins and then has no re-election worries he can get a lot tougher without fear of political considerations. Right now hes tip toeing along because of this election and thats getting soldiers killed needlessly. And I said Kerry lied not you so don't get mean, get factual with your arguments thats what makes a interesting discussion.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Yes, no matter what you hear from the media Iraq is tied to Al Qaida.


Just a friendly reminder to Bob, that dog don't hunt anymore. Your defense secretary said so himself. We beat this dead horse a few weeks ago, and I am not interested in doing so again.



> Rumsfeld: No 'Hard Evidence' of Iraq-Al Qaeda Link
> 
> 10 minutes ago Politics - Reuters
> 
> ...


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Bob your candidate is guilty of fibs as well, quite a few I might add.


Always trying to change the subject arent you, why dont you stand up and answer for your candidate instead of blaming others! :eyeroll:

AND hey why dont you guys listen to me, my brother was in Iraq for 14 months and he said during the invasion they found weapons caches with Al Queda training booklets, alot of them. no hard evidence whatever...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

MT,

You have finally been the one to bring me out of the penalty box I put myself in a while ago. I get sick and tired of bantering with people that post with out substance. Bob normally has something from somewhere to support his statements. You on the other hand never have anything, show anything, prove anything. Your opinion is just that and your rhetoric towards Bob and his posts is infuriating.

Give substance or your posts will always been nothing but opinion. (Wrong too I might add, my opinion.)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I could show you a factual statement from MSNBC stating that Bush snorted coke in office, with pictures, and you would tell me that it was dirty libbie tricks. I will not waste my time gathering the information to back up my statements when they will be ignored or bypassed. Everything that I say is backed up by what I hear or read on the news or radio. The only way that I have found to keep you paying attention to the facts is to work them into my logic. I wish things were different, but thats the way it is and I will continue to post as such.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Let's see some pics.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Big Daddy they are fighting Al Qiada everyday in Iraq as we speak??


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob,

Yes, there are Al Qaeda personnel in Iraq, and our troops are fighting them. There are also Al Qaeda personnel in Pakistan, Afghanistan, and many other nations in the world. My point (again) is that the war in Iraq is not directly linked to Al Qaeda and the World Trade Center attacks. If it is, how do you explain Rumsfeld's quotes?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My point is was that the war on terror is a global action not limited to any one country. Iraq is as good a place as any to fight it if fact due to the other issues about Saddam it was the best choice of where to start. There is no point of limiting it to one country, and its naive to think that Iraq hasn't got plenty of Al quaida issues associated with ( not saying you think that but MT does). The war on terror is not solely linked to 9-11 either, its been a long time brewing since at least the Carter era and though all the republican and dems since and is finally come to a head.
Bush just happend to be in power at the time it came to a head and I thank God for that because Gore would of been an appeaser trying to figure out why " they don't like us", just like Kerry will be if he wins.
We are going to fight them there or fight them here which do you prefer?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob,

Do you want to re-hash this? I certainly don't because both of us are going to get frustrated. You think that the war in Iraq is justified as part of the War on Terror(ism). I don't. Both of us have discussed our respective viewpoints numerous times, and neither of us will change our minds.

Now, if you want to have a discussion, why don't you start a string discussing how bleeding-heart liberals like me are appeasing, touchy-feely weenies after people's hard-earned money, and I'll offer a rebuttal how cold-hearted conservatives would rather keep their money and demand quality national defense and education? That's certainly more fun. (this is joke for those that take things too seriously)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Big Daddy, hows the hunting going this year? Lets talk about something we can agree on for a change :beer: . Your point on the other thread about the issue being freelance against the commercial crowd and not NRs Vs Rs was right on the money. I appreciated it 
Thanks
I was surprised to hear you mention your a bowhunter, hows that been going.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob,

Yes, I got into bowhunting when I lived in Indiana. I have been out of the sport for the last few years because of some vision problems, but those have been fixed. The hard part is finding a tree out here in the Great Plains! I'll stick one this weekend.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hope you get a booner. Theres definitely some big ones out there I saw a couple nice ones pheasant hunting. Is there waterholes with trees around them in your part of ND we jumped several nice bucks near those in Oakes. Although we've jumped bucks all over now that I think about it. Good luck anyway this politics stuff is driving me nuts :lol:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Still hopin to see some pics of Bush snortin coke.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

For the love of God it was an "If" statement. Your inability to think in hypothetical terms explains much about your view of the war and the presidency.


----------

